# Maxpect Gyre and 45G cube



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

So I received the gyre today and I'm loving it! I'm wondering what settings people are using it with their cubes? The strength and flow...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I aim mine up a bit to disturb the top of the tank and I keep mine between 60%-80%
I've tried the pulse with 1 sec intervals and 30% and really liked it. Although the only drawback with that is the movement in the tank isn't enough to get the garbage off the rocks so once a day I would hit it with a blast of 90% to move everything around for a minute or so, then put it back to pulse

Where are the pics??


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I aim mine up a bit to disturb the top of the tank and I keep mine between 60%-80%
> I've tried the pulse with 1 sec intervals and 30% and really liked it. Although the only drawback with that is the movement in the tank isn't enough to get the garbage off the rocks so once a day I would hit it with a blast of 90% to move everything around for a minute or so, then put it back to pulse
> 
> Where are the pics??


Thanks! I'm just studying the manual now.

Do you just leave on normal mode during the day?

The tank is a work in progress. I still need to add the sand and your coral frags. I don't have a sump, and my skimmer is undersized. Lots of work yet... Plus I have no idea how to upload pics.  I'm technically challenged unfortunately...


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> I aim mine up a bit to disturb the top of the tank and I keep mine between 60%-80%
> I've tried the pulse with 1 sec intervals and 30% and really liked it. Although the only drawback with that is the movement in the tank isn't enough to get the garbage off the rocks so once a day I would hit it with a blast of 90% to move everything around for a minute or so, then put it back to pulse
> 
> Where are the pics??


How big is your cube Alt?

I'm trying to find that sweets spot for my 60 cube.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

standtard 50g. I just put it at one end and it worked beautifully. I'd suggest the same for yourself just remember that you can put it vertically or horizontally as well. Keep messing around with location until you are happy


----------

